# Eurasian Collared Doves?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy guys, i was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction when it comes to hunting ECDs? I've never hunted them before, but i know that the season on them is open year round. I've been getting that itch to get out and shoot, so i was thinking about going out and trying for some ECD's. Could anyone point me in the right direction of where to hunt them? I'm from Northern Utah, the Ogden area, and am willing to drive about an hour in either direction.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

In my observation (not saying Im right), the ECDs like to stay near the city. I rarely ever see them in the field but will see them around farms and on power lines


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That's the truth- maybe there are some areas outside of town that have them but I sure don't know of it. I have quite a large gathering everyday at the house- I live on the outskirts of town so everyone once in a while 1 dies of lead poisening from the Sheridan.
I do know of someone who has a farmers permission to shoot them outside of a grain silo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Go between Willcox and Benson Arizona. They're everywhere.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Go between Willcox and Benson Arizona. They're everywhere.


Ya, he could get there in an hour... by Lear jet. :lol:


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

There are a ton out in west haven and on huntable ground if you ask the right people. Most farmers I know don't mind if you hunt them. Drive around and look for rows of trees and go knock on some doors. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

